# Kleine Touren rund um Erlangen



## haudejen (10. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche Mitfahrer für kleinere Touren (etwa 2h) in und um Erlangen. Ich fahre bislang CrossCountry Touren (soll heissen, ich habe nicht viel Fahrtechnik) und würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar Mitstreiter finden würde. 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## maersk (13. September 2022)

Hi, es gibt regelmäßige Ausfahrten der

DIMB: https://www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort/dimb-ig-erlangen/
DAV: https://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/gruppen/mountainbikegruppe/

sowie zwei Facebook-Gruppen:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				











						Mountainbike (ohne Motor & mit Motor) Fürth - Nürnberg - Erlangen | Facebook
					

Eine Gruppe für gemeinsames Mountainbiking in Fürth, Nürnberg und Erlangen! Supported by BIKEDEVILZ.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

